# Knitting Injuries?????



## dawn4knit (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who knits until I injury myself. Two years ago I gave myself tendonitist in my left arm trying to knit everyone I know scarves for Christmas. Now I think I have carpal tunnel in my right wrist.....but I can't stop knitting!!!


----------



## athenamoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Nope! I did the same thing a few years back. Trying to finish knitting 4 sweaters and make a quilted wall hanging plus getting ready to move. Wound up with tendonitis, too. LOL!!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep I also have that, but try not to let it stop me knitting. Have to just take a break when pins and needles start. Also couple of years ago I sat on a needle which went in to my thigh


----------



## dawn4knit (Jul 25, 2011)

Yuk...that's awful. Everytime I have an ache or pain my friends ask if it is a knitting injury. They think that is funny since my other hobby is horse back riding.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Since I also type at work, I gave myself Carpal Tunnel Syndrome, knitting/typing. I had to have surgery on my right hand two years ago. I make myself do other tasks for an hour between bouts of knitting/typing.

Now, I pace myself. I set an egg timer when home knitting. I knit from Springfield Blvd to 23 Street on the bus ride to work and put it away and let my hands rest for the rest of the trip. 

Whenever I have pins and needles in my LEFT hand, I stop and wash my hands in very warm water and lotion them and do not knit/type for at least an hour. 

I have a doc's note in my personnel file that says I have to signed by my surgeon. I have no desire to handicap myself so that I can't do the patternmaking, sewing, knitting, or story-writing I enjoy AND work until the mortgage is paid off.


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

You are not alone. My mom and I both had knitting injuries that required surgery. She had knit over 2 dozen sleeveless shells in a couple of weeks and tore her rotator cuff. I knit 30 some "strawberry" hats for charity in three weeks and developed a calcium deposit in my shoulder joint. We both ended up with similar surgeries and identical scars. BTW we are "throwers" and that may have contributed to our injuries.


----------



## dawn4knit (Jul 25, 2011)

I wondered if learning continental might help. I just haven't had patience to slow down and teach myself.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, I've heard of this. My friend in Germany said she got 'tennis elbow' from crocheting so much.

There are wrist supports designed especially for the crafter and found online:

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=crochet+wrist+supports+&psj=1&oq=crochet+wrist+supports+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=728675l735301l1l736031l32l19l0l0l0l16l4723l38283l7-7.1.8l19l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=f582e101530810fb&biw=1024&bih=430

I was working so much the winteer of '09 for a charity, too I got really tired and overworked the right wrist while crocheting (not to the carpel tunnel point, though) with all that YO three times, YO draw through two loops.....until off the hook....... including puff or bobble stitches.....so, I'd swap out to the knitting where, for me, all the action is at the needle tips in '''combined continental method''' (some Russian and eastern continental in there.)

The action at the needle tips is so soothing, too and you'd think the knitter isn't fast as it's just the needle tips going until you advance the stitches or push them back. No fingers make the stitches - just the needle tips - Combined Continental method.

What knitting method do you use? English Throwing or Peruvian? Thet both throw the yarn = lots on hand, arm and shoulder action = inefficient and will accerbate a pulled tendon or bursitis.

If so, that's a lot of throwing with the main hand; Continental has the working yarn in the other hand as if to crochet. There's little hand movement and you can knit with your arms cemented to your ribs! LOL!!

Knitting methods are on the web:

English (throwing)
Peruvian (Throwing)
Portuguese (thumb action to make the stitch)
Continental (German picking)
Combined Continental (picking + regular Russian purl)
Eastern Continental (keeps yarn in the back for both 
K & P; huh?) LOL!
Russian
Norwegian
Weird
Geek (seriously! LOL!)
............Probably some others, too. I can do them all but struggle with Portuguese. LOL!!

The fastest knitter in the Guiness book can knit almost two stitches per......second...!

I'd like to see her purl stitch, too but didn't find that video. I'm guessing it is the regular Russian purl as it's a mirror image of the picked knit.

Carpel tunnel....if you throw the yarn while knitting, take a look at the continental methods - particularly the combined.

Good luck and you go get some wrist supports, too, give the work a rest and perhaps even consider going to the doctor who will perhaps say, "If it hurts when you do it, don't do it!" LOL!!

They seem to recommend surgery, too and I've heard that doesn't work......didn't see it, though........just heard it.

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~~


dawn4knit said:


> Am I the only one who knits until I injury myself. Two years ago I gave myself tendonitist in my left arm trying to knit everyone I know scarves for Christmas. Now I think I have carpal tunnel in my right wrist.....but I can't stop knitting!!!


----------



## dawn4knit (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, appreciate your store of info. I will have to take the time to learn new method so I can injure something new. LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello. I started to knit again this April and by beginning of Sept I have given myself tendonitist in left hand and possibly trigger finger too.
Went to my GP and he said "No knitting for 3 months at least"!!!
So for the past 3 weeks I have just rested my left arm and hand as much as I can but it is really difficult.
I have so much knitting projects lined up with wool and needles at the ready but unable to start.
I would not have throught that a hobby like knitting would injure so many knitters.
I knit the English way so I am a thrower. Continental knitting puts too much stress on my bad left hand.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

it would be cheaper to buy a knitting machine than pay doctor bills ...i learned that the hard way, lol ... but it is nice to be able to switch styles of knitting when my body needs to


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry if my sympathy is limited..I'm a delivery driver...I'm required to maneuver 75 lb. boxes all day long..you'd be surprised at how many people "lie" and say the box only weighs 72lbs. when in reality it weighs 102lbs. I'm sorry if my sympathy for your "knitting" injuries is limited but there are those of us injured in the line of work every day because people lie!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

courier770... I didn't read the above posts as anything but a bunch of us having some good-natured laughs at ourselves...in no way do I read anyone trying to belittle anyone else's illnesses or injuries...

we were recognizing the fact that ignoring discomfort signals from our bodies can lead us to more serious problems,and giving suggestions on how to continue the craft we love, without hurting ourselves...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Since I also type at work, I gave myself Carpal Tunnel Syndrome, knitting/typing. I had to have surgery on my right hand two years ago. I make myself do other tasks for an hour between bouts of knitting/typing.
> 
> I think I'm the odd (wo)man out when it comes to Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. Years ago we moved the library where I worked as a reference tech. We had to unpack books and shelve them. I had such terrible Carpal Tunnel it kept me awake at night. To make a long, boring story short, after about 2 weeks I was transferred temporarily to the Admin. office and spent the next two weeks typing constantly...the Carpal Tunnel Syndrome disappeared within a couple of days. Go figure!!!
> JuneK


----------



## dawn4knit (Jul 25, 2011)

hey, dude....take a joke. if you are so busy lifting boxes what are you doing on a knitting forum? lighten up already.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

A.I am not dude. B. injuries due to others lying is a serious situation!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It absolutely is a serious situation to have injuries due to someone lying. However, it has absolutely *nothing* to do with the discussion on this thread entitled KNITTING injuries. No one asked for your sympathy or lack thereof.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

For those of you who are hurting, there are several stretching exercises you can and should do before starting work. Also, a mmicrowaved container of raw rice can give relief - bury hand for a bit for deep warming penetration. 

You don't want to work to the point of injury, but do remember the old adage, use it or lose it. My Dr. thinks that all the handwork will keep me from arthritis and has stengthened hands. Make sure you are using good ergonomics in holding work and needles. dro shoulders and relax once in awhile.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

That was my point actually. When you grab onto a box and expect to find 45 lbs...not 85lbs or 90 lbs. It can be quite a shock and result in injury.


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a herniated disk in my neck and two in my back. I'm getting ready to have my back surgery and then my neck. Since I'm stuck at home I've started crocheting again. I was working on a cardigan sweater the other night and noticed my hands were falling asleep. BUT! I couldn't stop crocheting! It's like I was possessed! So I do understand how you feel. And OUCH to the person that sat on their knitting needle. That had to hurt.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes I know what that is like. Have about a months break and then abut an hour a day for a little while and then back into it. I had one of my hands done carple tunnel wasnt too bad bu t not game to do the other one yet. Good luck.Despina


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

My fingers HURT ALL THE TIME. I always appreciate the time I have for knitting and do not waste the time with a bit of pain!!! WE are truly addicted!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I regularly suffer from RSI (repetitive strain injury) in my left wrist and thumb, caused by years of knitting. 
When it gets really bad - I smother my wrist with analgesic cream and knit through it!


----------



## puggiesx2 (May 25, 2011)

me too, I have tennis elbow from knitting, and now I wear a "thing a ma jig' around my elbow to stop the pain when knitting....


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit by hand and machine and the machine can cause shoulder and back ache ,and I have had a few of those


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Years ago I got carpel tunnel from typing and pruning my shrubs. The doctor messed up and I didn't get surgery, due to loss of insurance. Several years later, a friend suggested that I wear manetci bracelets. Have done so ever since and have very little pain now. I prune, knit and type without a problem.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

dawn4knit said:


> Am I the only one who knits until I injury myself. Two years ago I gave myself tendonitist in my left arm trying to knit everyone I know scarves for Christmas. Now I think I have carpal tunnel in my right wrist.....but I can't stop knitting!!!


No, you are not alone, tomorrow I see a hand specialist, trouble with my thumbs!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Knitting is adicting - no pain, no gain? LOL I had to stop knitting for about a month due to extreme pain in my right thumb area. I went through withdrawal!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Years ago I gave myself carpal tunnel from doing counted cross stitch and a whole lot of typing at a new job. I had no insurance so couldn't afford the surgery. Since I have taken up knitting, I take frequent mini-breaks, which has so far prevented problems. Some of these breaks are intentional, but most of them are from every day interruptions with family things and household chores and phone and doorbell and so on.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Knitting Continental does help. Worth the effort to learn a new technique and be snail slow with it at the start. I'm currently making a pair of socks from elastic cotton yarn, on #3 needles, 11 rows +1". I knit one round throwing and the next Continental and that way I can wear out two sets of muscles and tendons. Aren't I cleaver? But will I quit...not till the pain is worse than this. Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Butterfly1943 said:


> Years ago I got carpel tunnel from typing and pruning my shrubs. The doctor messed up and I didn't get surgery, due to loss of insurance. Several years later, a friend suggested that I wear manetci bracelets. Have done so ever since and have very little pain now. I prune, knit and type without a problem.


What are amnetci bracelets? Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Butterfly1943 said:


> Years ago I got carpel tunnel from typing and pruning my shrubs. The doctor messed up and I didn't get surgery, due to loss of insurance. Several years later, a friend suggested that I wear manetci bracelets. Have done so ever since and have very little pain now. I prune, knit and type without a problem.


What are manetci bracelets? Joan 8060


----------



## psychnp (Jan 27, 2011)

I use forearm supports, purchased at the local medical supply store. They were meant for tendonitis like we experience from our uber knitting!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

it helps to rest the hands for a bit. See about those fingerless gloves for support think they run like $20.00 I did this and it helps tons. Using circular needles takes a lot of weight off the hands especially if its larger than socks. Warm water breaks help.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Yes, I've heard of this. My friend in Germany said she got 'tennis elbow' from crocheting so much.
> 
> There are wrist supports designed especially for the crafter and found online:
> 
> ...


Two years ago my arthritis and my knitting injury almost stopped me cold.

1. learn the knitting hand exercises - and do them
2. continue what you already seem to know - don't knit for more than about 45 minutes straight - take a break and loosen up the muscles in the hand and wrist - hand exercises
3. MOST IMPORTANTLY - TRY ANOTHER WAY TO KNIT
It took me less than 10 days to master Portuguese knitting

I stopped all projects
Practiced the portuguese knit on an afghan which ended up a double bed spread and my knitting aches and pains stopped.

For most of my projects now I use Portuguese - occasionally need continental - just look at the difference in the number of movements between throwing and Portuguese - it makes sense
less movement less stress and strain.

I threw for 51 years before changing - an older dog can learn knew tricks. Good luck.

lauriejane


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Guilty- shoulder tendonitis! I call it my "sports injury". And I'm a physical therapist! Find a therapist who can teach you to kinesiotape yourself.


----------



## NanaBabs (Mar 3, 2011)

my chiropractor said I'm the first chronic knitting patient he's treated.....told him it's good practice, as knitting is becoming more popular!


----------



## Knitabelle (Aug 1, 2011)

My mom actually pushed a crochet hook into her hand and had to have it removed. She loves to laugh about it, the doctors had no idea what a crochet hook looked like, even with x-rays. She had to call her neighbor to drive one down to the emergency room so they would better know how to remove it. She is fine, but I don't think she's crocheted ever since.


----------



## Linda B (Jul 25, 2011)

bluejay said:


> Guilty- shoulder tendonitis! I call it my "sports injury". And I'm a physical therapist! Find a therapist who can teach you to kinesiotape yourself.


Me too! Knitting gets me at a tendon below where the arm meets the torso, on the arm side of the shoulder blade. Nuts. I have taught myself Continental recently, which provides relief, but now am feeling some strain on the left side, though not nearly at the same level. I do yoga regularly and have strong wrists and shoulders, which I think helps.

I will check out kinesiotaping. I appreciate all the useful suggestions - great topic!


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep. Mine was from crocheting, tendonitis in my left thumb and wrist. My doctor said "you have to stop crocheting". So I learned to knit. I alternate the two to avoid further issues.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Several years back my hands began to do peculiar things, tingling numbness twitch, you all know the drill. Carpal tunnel from excessive cross stitch and dictatyping, etc. I gave up crafts for about a year, no improvement so I had carpal tunnel release on both hands. My surgeon is brilliant, no scars and no scar tissue and I can knit or cross stitch to my heart's content now. I do have tendonitis in my right shoulder where I had rotator cuff strain in the 90s. It's all part of the deal. Who knows I could have developed all these things regardless of my activities. Thankfully, I have my crafts and my blessed friends here to take my mind off the discomfort.

Another good thing is that during that year off, I read the whole Left Behind series that had been in print up to that time. Loved it and love prophecy now so much. Reading is my other passion so the year was not a down time for me at all.

Love you all.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> Butterfly1943 said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago I got carpel tunnel from typing and pruning my shrubs. The doctor messed up and I didn't get surgery, due to loss of insurance. Several years later, a friend suggested that I wear manetci bracelets. Have done so ever since and have very little pain now. I prune, knit and type without a problem.
> ...


I think she meant magnetic bracelets - bracelets, usually cooper, with magnets inserted so they touch the skin.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

This summer, I found that when I knit with cotton yarn too much it triggers tendonitis in my right arm. I'm learning to limit how much I use cotton yarn. Acrylic and wool don't seem to cause the same problem - I recently spent all afternoon for 2 days knitting with wool and no problems.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

courier770 said:


> A.I am not dude. B. injuries due to others lying is a serious situation!


Off Topic -
Since my SO drives for UPS, I have to ask. How did it get loaded onto your truck/car? Most services require a weigh in at drop off, to catch the "over-weights". Or, are you a private courier doing contract pick up and drop offs, locally. If so, you can refuse pick up, just contact dispatch to send another courier for the larger load. You'll be out the pick up money, but its your choice.

On Topic - 
I knit continental and haven't had any problems, yet. Knock on wood. But, I do a variety of hand crafts and believe that helps immensely.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

ingrambead said:


> You are not alone. My mom and I both had knitting injuries that required surgery. She had knit over 2 dozen sleeveless shells in a couple of weeks and tore her rotator cuff. I knit 30 some "strawberry" hats for charity in three weeks and developed a calcium deposit in my shoulder joint. We both ended up with similar surgeries and identical scars. BTW we are "throwers" and that may have contributed to our injuries.


I also injured my rotator cuff that required surgery -- the worst I've ever had and a looong recovery period. My friends and I joked about it as my Knitting Injury (because really, that's what happens to baseball pitchers, not knitters, for heaven's sake). Then I found out on this site that it actually could have been from knitting. I too am a thrower but am in the process of learning Annie Modesitt's combination knitting, and continental knitting, both using my left hand to hold the yarn. There is little, if any, shoulder movement. it's a long process to teach an old dog, though. I am taking Annie's online combo knitting course, $40. Good videos, homework is knitting (what could be better?) and she is very responsive to emails.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I've been knitting quite a bit recently, and now I can't bend my left thumb by using the muscle, in the morning mostly, and if I can bend it later, it pops down and up. At the same time, though, I can easily bend it with no problem by using my right hand to bend it. I know it has to be the muscle not the joint, but can't figure why that would have started. I knit continental style.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Gosh, Donna Rae, you are a virtual STOREHOUSE of information. How long have you been knitting? Are you a teacher? Could you tell us something you DON't know? :lol:


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Gosh, Donna Rae, you are a virtual STOREHOUSE of information. How long have you been knitting? Are you a teacher? Could you tell us something you DON't know? :lol:


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I just ordered one of those Knitting Aid things from England - after I use it a bit, I'll report on whether or not it alleviates the hand and wrist problems. Having had 3 carpal tunnel surgeries, as well as work-related back surgery, I can relate. I sort of feel like the gun nuts - they'll take my knitting needles from my cold, dead hands....
I also alternate knit and crochet - when one starts to cause discomfort, I switch. Seems to work pretty well - tried learning continental and threw up my hands - been knitting "the other way" for close to 50 years.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

BTW, if anyone's interested in the knitting aid thingy, it's on sale for $50 plus $25 shipping (usual price = $99)


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> Knitting Continental does help. Worth the effort to learn a new technique and be snail slow with it at the start. I'm currently making a pair of socks from elastic cotton yarn, on #3 needles, 11 rows +1". I knit one round throwing and the next Continental and that way I can wear out two sets of muscles and tendons. Aren't I cleaver? But will I quit...not till the pain is worse than this. Joan 8060


I wondered about switching between the two techniques on one project -- it works, huh? I am just learning continental and I think my guage is different, so I would have to switch needles -- but fortunately I have the interchangeable harmonies and acrylics from KNITPICKS (I am not associated them in any way, other than a satisfied customer, but my iPad must actually love them because it insists on capitalizing the entire name  ). I know I could change that, but I think it's kind of cute 

And speaking of KNITPICKS, I broke 3(!) needles over the weekend working on the sock KAL -- I know I'm jinxed and it's probably because I frogged so many times. As a result, I ran out of the right size needles so had to put that project on hold. Called them yesterday and they are replacing them, oc.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I am constantly aggravating my bad shoulders (rotator cuff & arthritis) with long bouts of productive knitting but I've learned to deal with it. I forget about most of life's aggravations when my needles are flying.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> I am constantly aggravating my bad shoulders (rotator cuff & arthritis) with long bouts of productive knitting but I've learned to deal with it. I forget about most of life's aggravations when my needles are flying.


Atta girl!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I have periodic bouts of tendinitis, particularly in the winter, but I use Hand-Eze therapeutic gloves and that takes care of it. 

On another injury note...I had to have a knitting needle removed from my wrist after a fell on the ice. I landed on my cloth knitting bag, got up and noticed 2" of a sz. 5 dpn sticking out of my wrist. My roommate drove me right to the hospital and about 15 minutes later, I was in surgery. Luckily, it had gone through my watch buckle, bent and slid up my arm but missed nerves and tendons, so there was no residual damage, but do still have a scar on my wrist.

You just never know, do ya? *lol*


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I too notice aches and pains after long sessions of knitting and/or crochetting. I had contributed it to sitting for too long but now after reading all this I should consider it could be a combination of sitting and knitting 3-4 hours a night with few breaks. I think I will splurge and purchase some supports as my elbows are the most ached in the morning. I have always used the continental method but I can't remember ever taking more than one day off in a long long time.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

There is an injury called Cubital Tunnel Syndrome as opposed to Carpal Tunnel. Cubital Tunnel is caused from tendons in the elbow, where Carpal Tunnel is from the wrist. In Cubital Tunnel the little and sometimes the ring finger are numb, Carpal Tunnel involves the whole hand. The surgery for Carpal Tunnel will not help Cubital Tunnel.


----------



## SONNIEGIRL (May 17, 2011)

My younger sister did that and ended up with tendonitis, but now, several years later, she is back to knitting. I guess that time heals things like tendonitis. I have not had any problems with either knitting or crocheting, but knowing what she went through, I am very mindful of what could happen. :roll: 

Keep smiling, and happy knitting/crocheting.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Knitabelle said:


> My mom actually pushed a crochet hook into her hand and had to have it removed. She loves to laugh about it, the doctors had no idea what a crochet hook looked like, even with x-rays. She had to call her neighbor to drive one down to the emergency room so they would better know how to remove it. She is fine, but I don't think she's crocheted ever since.


Very interesting. How in the world she did that? But then I am still trying to figure out how my sister got the sewing machine needle in her finger. Crazy.


----------



## Knitabelle (Aug 1, 2011)

She was crocheting beads onto socks, the best way I can describe them is that its almost like varying lengths of crocheted fringe with a bead on the end of each. (Super cute and my little cousins love them) But she was pushing through the cuff of the sock which requires a little force and went right into her hand.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

OUCH! Oh my, a needle (making mental note to double check for needles before I sit down!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a knitter and a potter so I really over work my wrists and got Carpal Tunnel. I've done two things to keep me going first, I switched to circular needles for everything and that put my hands at a different angle when I knitted and second, I go to the chiropractor once a month and that works for me


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> I've been knitting quite a bit recently, and now I can't bend my left thumb by using the muscle, in the morning mostly, and if I can bend it later, it pops down and up. At the same time, though, I can easily bend it with no problem by using my right hand to bend it. I know it has to be the muscle not the joint, but can't figure why that would have started. I knit continental style.


You have trigger thumb the tendons are swollen.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

And I thought I was the only one!! LOL

I gave myself tendonitis in the right elbow - it tells me when to quit for a while - then I turn to knitting forum and type (also type at work), takes a while but the elbow feels better!

Seems we all can injure ourselves at work or at play -- just have to take it easy and take care of ourselves(nobody else will!)


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

yes, this is a very serious situation, and therefore, should be addressed in the proper venue.



courier770 said:


> A.I am not dude. B. injuries due to others lying is a serious situation!


----------



## KrazyKatLadee (Feb 21, 2011)

On two occasions I sat on a rather sharp knitting needle.....(you don't wanna know......)



dawn4knit said:


> Am I the only one who knits until I injury myself. Two years ago I gave myself tendonitist in my left arm trying to knit everyone I know scarves for Christmas. Now I think I have carpal tunnel in my right wrist.....but I can't stop knitting!!!


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I had carpal tunnel surgery in BOTH hands....but that was prior to me learning to knit. I went back a few months ago cuz I feel like its creeping back...I was afraid he'd tell me to stop. BUT...GOOD NEWS HERE LADIES.... the surgeon said KEEP KNITTING!!! I have no arthritis...so can't speak to that...but he said its the best thing we can do to keep our hands moving. When I cramp up a bit....I just shake them out, rest a bit, and dive back in. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I used to go from Springfield to 23rd St. on the Metro here in DC. I thought you were from VA when I first read this. Funny.

I usually knit while listening to TV and I try to stretch a little whenever there's a commercial on. Since I watch mostly PBS, there aren't so many commercials that it interrupts me a lot, but at least every hour I'm stretching a bit. I feel a lot better and I think in the long run I get more knitting done. Sometimes it's hard to remember to do that, though, if you really get caught up in a pattern!



Dsynr said:


> Since I also type at work, I gave myself Carpal Tunnel Syndrome, knitting/typing. I had to have surgery on my right hand two years ago. I make myself do other tasks for an hour between bouts of knitting/typing.
> 
> Now, I pace myself. I set an egg timer when home knitting. I knit from Springfield Blvd to 23 Street on the bus ride to work and put it away and let my hands rest for the rest of the trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmyP (Aug 8, 2011)

I was knitting with bad posture for a long period of time. My neck hurt so bad, I went to the doctor and when he pushed down on my head the pain shot though my neck and down my arm. Two of my fingers were slightly numb. I had to do a month of physical therapy and now I am finally able to go back to the gym. Make sure you stop and stretch periodically. I do neck exercises and stretch all the time, especially at work.


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

I have developed nodules on the tendons in my right palm from knitting. My doc says it's irreversable. They feel like hard little knots. So.....I knit on. Have made 10 pairs of sock in the last 2 months. lol


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

I also can knit or crochet for 8 hours at a time and sometimes like now, knit way to tight. Just once go to the doctor and have them give you a shot (cannot remember the name) to relax the nerves and the pain from the shot will make you remember to stop every half hour or so to rest. Honest!!! :roll: Yesterday, I was so angry at the world that I knit for 10 hours on my grandsons birthday sweater. By time I went to bed there was no movement in my wrists. I do mix up the way I hold the yarn to release the tension, but for some reason always go back to English. Maybe cause that is what I was taught. Anyway just make yourself rest at alloted times and think about the pain of that shot and in a couple of weeks you will feel better. Honest :thumbup: Esther


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

here's another problem with hands that has not been addressed...the common side effects of after chemo meds can do a real number on the nerves in your hands..(and feet)...so as i gradually lost the use of my hands i assumed it was the meds..one day i asked my dr to send me to physical therapy to see if i could get to the point where i could knit again..maybe the meds weren't the entire problem...the physical therapy saved the day....i learned how to use my hands better...I CAN KNIT....still on the meds, knitting without much pain....the dr was amazed..she told me she would rethink all such hand issues and make better use of physical therapy....win,win,win...
julie


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

AMEN !!!


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

When my hands start to hurt from knitting I change to crochet. I just got some great crochet hooks that really help stop the pain in my right hand, but will have to find something for my left hand. :XD: Viv


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I have also found that I don't have as much pain when knitting when I use circular needles even for stright work.


----------



## wickn34 (May 13, 2011)

I injured my left shoulder and left thumb knitting for Christmas. All winter I was in pain. The nurse gave me a prescription for physical therapy. I have gone three times per week for two months. You have no idea how much improvement I have made. I seldom have pain, and the mobility is almost normal. The exercises seem easy, but I can see the difference in the shape and size of my shoulder. And definitely feel the difference. I kept my thumb imobilized with scotch tape for the winter, and it has
improved greatly.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have read all the posts on this subject and feel so normal based on what others are going through and find the "fixes" to be ok for awhile for a temporary "fix"..
I also knit and crochet for around 50ish years..
When we are young we just continue what we are doing in our knitting and crocheting projects NOT knowing the damage we cause for later years...I have such arthritic hands, hips etc..that the pain wakes me up at night..like a toothache in my thumbs or hips...
I learned the English style of knitting but a few years ago I switched to Continental for speed, to give my right hand a break etc..I do NOT knit right using Continental I know because I use my left thumb the most lol..such a dorkus..
I also watched the Portuguese style of knitting which also used the left thumb OI...Only solution for me is ..IF it hurts stop..take an IBprofin, rest hand and start again..Living on pain meds for me is NOT an option..as doctors push.
And believe me I have been to doctors over the years that are of no help short of surgery..so for me it is lose, lose lol...Not being negative here...just keeping it real!


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, I can't even imagine having enough time to injure myself knitting. Mabe when I retire sometime. My Mom is 94, still knits even though the doctor says she should have a lot of pain because of the arthritis in her right hand. She just says, "Nonsense. Knitting keeps your hands nimble." The doctor just shakes his head. Mom's biggest problem is vision. She can't see well enough to do complicated projects. She has always done plain knitting without looking. So, she knits squares for afghans. Many go to charity.


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have gotten back to knitting after not doing so for about 15-20 years. I was diagnosed with Parkinson's in January and started knitting in April. The knitting actually helps my temors.  My nerologist says it is good for me to keep everything going. In July I tore a ligament in my ankle and have been really laid up. I actually knit pretty much the majority of the day. Boy have got a big head start on my Christmas gifts.

So no matter what knitting does to me, it has actually, along with my faith has saved me.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

dawn4knit said:


> Am I the only one who knits until I injury myself. Two years ago I gave myself tendonitist in my left arm trying to knit everyone I know scarves for Christmas. Now I think I have carpal tunnel in my right wrist.....but I can't stop knitting!!!


I have carpal tunnel syndrome & arthritis in my fingers, but, that doesn't stop me! My family has strict instructions that yarn & needles are to be put in my casket with me!!!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

lindiny said:


> I have developed nodules on the tendons in my right palm from knitting. My doc says it's irreversable. They feel like hard little knots. So.....I knit on. Have made 10 pairs of sock in the last 2 months. lol


I have those, too. Asked my physician BIL and he said they are (I can't remember what -- a very strange name) but not to worry. They can get to where they pull your fingers back, but it is a simple surgery to loosen those tendons.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the world of knitting!! Have you ever seen pictures of ladies knitting as they chatted in Scotland-their fingers became swollen and curved. Of course the chilly sea air and lack of adequate heat did not help matters also, they knitted as a cottage industry and had little time for pampering themselves. The good old days!!!
None-the-less I'd rather be knitting.

Peace, joyce


----------



## chixnan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Knitting needles, yarn, scissors, etc. will no doubt have to have warnings on the labels, lest someone decides to bring a lawsuit. :-D


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

courier770 said:


> A.I am not dude. B. injuries due to others lying is a serious situation!


What does that have to due with knitting injuries????


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have R/A and O/A in my thumb which I treat as I go along, but something I haven't read here is the affect that bending your head constantly over your work can have. I find if I stop and do neck stretching exercises and shoulder loosening exercises a lot of the tingling goes away. I have had severe neck injuries not due to knitting so I don't know if exercising would help others as it does me.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> I've been knitting quite a bit recently, and now I can't bend my left thumb by using the muscle, in the morning mostly, and if I can bend it later, it pops down and up. At the same time, though, I can easily bend it with no problem by using my right hand to bend it. I know it has to be the muscle not the joint, but can't figure why that would have started. I knit continental style.


Eehhhoh! I had that on the right hand. Required minor out patient surgery. Even through the novicaine I could feel it release when the hand surgeon slit the sheat just a bit. Minor scar to prove it. Instant relief and it has never returned Joan 8060


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

mamared1949 said:


> I have gotten back to knitting after not doing so for about 15-20 years. I was diagnosed with Parkinson's in January and started knitting in April. The knitting actually helps my temors. My nerologist says it is good for me to keep everything going. In July I tore a ligament in my ankle and have been really laid up. I actually knit pretty much the majority of the day. Boy have got a big head start on my Christmas gifts.
> 
> So no matter what knitting does to me, it has actually, along with my faith has saved me.


Bless you, I believe your attitude and your Faith will save you. Even with the relentlessness of Parkinsons, your spirit is going to dominate.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have pain in my left shoulder and couldn't lift my arm up. Fnally I realized it was from knittig. I made myself a "sling" to make me keep my arm straight. I guess I threw my are up for some stupid reason. i don't do it any more but then my right hand has arthur itis (my X's name is Arthur lol) I use my fingerless gloves and before I put them on, I rub a heat linament on my hands and fingers. At this moment, nothing hurts when I knit........keeping my supplies close by. Horrers if I had to quit knitting!!


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

When my children were at school and I knitted their school uniform jumpers, plus those of my friends children, I developed carpal tunnel in both my wrists, I was aslo doing crochet and typing at the same time. I had them both operated on at different times and, touch wood, have not had it again.
I had to knit all night on Sunday to finish a pullover for my great-grandson who was going on holiday on Monday. As I had just finished another one for his brother it was a marathon knit. I have ended up with a very sore arthritic right shoulder and a swollen left thumb. I am having a days rest and then start again as I have to finish a 2nd size aran cardigan for Friday. I am English and am a Thrower. Please can someone explain to me what picking is and how you do it. I am sure just using the needles would help my shoulder.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I switch back and forth between throwing and continental to give the various muscles and joints a break. I don't know what to do about the "can't stop" part of the syndrome though . . .


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Knitabelle said:


> My mom actually pushed a crochet hook into her hand and had to have it removed. She loves to laugh about it, the doctors had no idea what a crochet hook looked like, even with x-rays. She had to call her neighbor to drive one down to the emergency room so they would better know how to remove it. She is fine, but I don't think she's crocheted ever since.


OMG!! How did she do that? That sounds so painful! I'm glad she's ok. Need to encourage her to start crocheting again though.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

She must have been using a very small hook like the ones that have covers on them 10 through 16 or 17. Iv'e lost some of the covers to mine.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Butterfly1943 said:


> Years ago I got carpel tunnel from typing and pruning my shrubs. The doctor messed up and I didn't get surgery, due to loss of insurance. Several years later, a friend suggested that I wear manetci bracelets. Have done so ever since and have very little pain now. I prune, knit and type without a problem.


Yes, I did mean magnetic bracelets. Mine are magnets strung on elastic cord. Love them.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Pamk said:


> I had carpal tunnel surgery in BOTH hands....but that was prior to me learning to knit. I went back a few months ago cuz I feel like its creeping back...I was afraid he'd tell me to stop. BUT...GOOD NEWS HERE LADIES.... the surgeon said KEEP KNITTING!!! I have no arthritis...so can't speak to that...but he said its the best thing we can do to keep our hands moving. When I cramp up a bit....I just shake them out, rest a bit, and dive back in. Hope this helps!


I agree! After shattering the bones in my right wrist and doing physical therapy, I use knitting and now crochet as my "Physical Therapy" I now have almost full use of my right hand (I can't quite curl my fingers into a fist or stretch the hand out as much as the lest one). Not bad considering that although he didn't tell me, the Dr that did the surgery didn't think I would ever have any use back in it.


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

dawn4knit said:


> I wondered if learning continental might help. I just haven't had patience to slow down and teach myself.


I was thinking of this too so every day or so just try for a little while - usually doesn't last long as I can go faster with my regular method but hoping that if I keep trying will eventually get the hang of it.


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

I think she meant magnetic bracelets. They are suppose to help with the pain--my sister swears by them.

I had torked my right wrist about 25 years ago and probably tore a ligament--they didn't do MRI's back then. Had to stop using my right hand for over a year--no cross stitch, crochet or knitting.

I do knit w/o throwing the yarn, really without much movement of both hands, just the fingers extended to get around the needle point--no use of thumbs for knitting other than to hold the needles--taught by my mom. Hold the yarn in the right hand.



joanh8060 said:


> Butterfly1943 said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago I got carpel tunnel from typing and pruning my shrubs. The doctor messed up and I didn't get surgery, due to loss of insurance. Several years later, a friend suggested that I wear manetci bracelets. Have done so ever since and have very little pain now. I prune, knit and type without a problem.
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Please do not think I am batty. Have you ever considered wearing magnetic bracelets? If not, give them a try. You can either make them your self or if there is a "Super Supplements" store near you they carry them for $13 and up. I have some I bought there but I have also made several for myself and hubby. I buy the magnets at Ben Franklin's in Monroe, they carry several styles and them string them on plastic (?) elastic that is used for bracelets. I wear them almost all the time. If I have either knitted, crocheted, or cross stitched a lot, or even done a lot of weeding in the flower/garden then I will wear extra ones to bed and wake up with wonderful feeling hands and wrists. For those of you wondering what the magnets do, they just increase the blood flow which flushes out the toxins that build up in the muscles. Plus they just make your hands and wrists feel better. Since I also walk, run, bike a lot I sometimes wear them around my ankles or just under my knees. Helps me a lot! Look up magnet therapy on web for more information. It is great stuff.

JanetLee


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

According to my doctor there is a Fine Line for people with Arth between over-doing it or under-doing it. I had to find a balance for myself.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Very interesting. How in the world she did that? But then I am still trying to figure out how my sister got the sewing machine needle in her finger. Crazy.[/quote]

I bet know how your sister did this. Mine did the same thing on my Mom's treadle machine when she was learning to sew in the mid 60s. The presser foot was loose enough that her finger went under it and she sewed right across her finger before she could stop.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Please do not think I am batty. Have you ever considered wearing magnetic bracelets? If not, give them a try. You can either make them your self or if there is a "Super Supplements" store near you they carry them for $13 and up. I have some I bought there but I have also made several for myself and hubby. I buy the magnets at Ben Franklin's in Monroe, they carry several styles and them string them on plastic (?) elastic that is used for bracelets. I wear them almost all the time. If I have either knitted, crocheted, or cross stitched a lot, or even done a lot of weeding in the flower/garden then I will wear extra ones to bed and wake up with wonderful feeling hands and wrists. For those of you wondering what the magnets do, they just increase the blood flow which flushes out the toxins that build up in the muscles. Plus they just make your hands and wrists feel better. Since I also walk, run, bike a lot I sometimes wear them around my ankles or just under my knees. Helps me a lot! Look up magnet therapy on web for more information. It is great stuff.
> 
> JanetLee


Can you imagine the size of the bracelet for tendonitis in the hip and right shoulder?! Just a thought. My brother in law wore this kind of bracelet all the time. He was very pleased with it.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I was on this site this morning and didn't leave a reply. I was having a pity party. I decided a few minutes ago that maybe it would help me if I admitted to the pity party and let you all know about it. Misery loves company I think. I had a ganglin (sp) cyst on the top inside of my right wrist-hand. I had it removed two weeks ago. Had a regular surgery on it and a huge bandage which came off about a week ago and the stitches were removed. I now am wearing a wrist brace and I have very limited use of my hand. It still is hurting me. The doctor said the cyst went pretty deep into my hand and she had to do some extra work. I am not the most patient person and just want to get on with it. I read the comments here and realize I am just being a big baby, I don't have that much to complain about. I can knit for short periods at a time. I just have to keep my wrist straight and the wrist brace does that. I have caught myself in tears a few times today because I feel like my house is such a mess and it definitely does need attention that I cannot do right now. I do have arthritis in my wrist and wonder if knitting has contributed to some of this plus the cyst. Like many of you, I am addicted to knitting and won't quit. Just wanted you to know. Thought if I shared I'd feel better. Another thing, many years ago when I was quite young I was sitting in a soft living room chair knitting. I also had a small crochet hook on my lap probably for picking up stitches if I dropped any. I went to get up and the hook end went through my clothes and into my pubic area. It was a holiday, maybe Thansgiving, and I ended up having to go to the emergency room to get that thing taken out. Horrors of horrors, it is true.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I was on this site this morning and didn't leave a reply. I was having a pity party. I decided a few minutes ago that maybe it would help me if I admitted to the pity party and let you all know about it. Misery loves company I think. I had a ganglin (sp) cyst on the top inside of my right wrist-hand. I had it removed two weeks ago. Had a regular surgery on it and a huge bandage which came off about a week ago and the stitches were removed. I now am wearing a wrist brace and I have very limited use of my hand. It still is hurting me. The doctor said the cyst went pretty deep into my hand and she had to do some extra work. I am not the most patient person and just want to get on with it. I read the comments here and realize I am just being a big baby, I don't have that much to complain about. I can knit for short periods at a time. I just have to keep my wrist straight and the wrist brace does that. I have caught myself in tears a few times today because I feel like my house is such a mess and it definitely does need attention that I cannot do right now. I do have arthritis in my wrist and wonder if knitting has contributed to some of this plus the cyst. Like many of you, I am addicted to knitting and won't quit. Just wanted you to know. Thought if I shared I'd feel better. Another thing, many years ago when I was quite young I was sitting in a soft living room chair knitting. I also had a small crochet hook on my lap probably for picking up stitches if I dropped any. I went to get up and the hook end went through my clothes and into my pubic area. It was a holiday, maybe Thansgiving, and I ended up having to go to the emergency room to get that thing taken out. Horrors of horrors, it is true.


First of all, I cannot even imagine explaining to the triage nurse why you were in Emerg. Horrors doesn't begin to describe it. Not to mention the examination and remedy for the problem.

As for the ganglion, our local surgeon's secretary used to suggest 'oh just whack it with the phone book' Compassionate soul isn't she.

I really hope that sharing helped you to feel better. We would send you a huge hug and Molly Maid if we could. Nothing like being set aside for a while to bring to your mind all the things you would love to be doing. Above all, you are not a big baby. You are a lovely lady who is going through a trying time and waiting to come out the other side. Allow yourself to go through all the stages and then the other side will be right there waiting for you. Lots of prayers going your way too, well to God but you know what I mean.
Your friend
Susan


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

dawn4knit said:


> I wondered if learning continental might help. I just haven't had patience to slow down and teach myself.


I knit continental and always on circular needles and I've found that has minimized the kntting injuries. I also vary between knit and crochet as these are different motions and I stop and stretch both my fingers and my arms and elbows. When I start to hurt, I stop and stretch, use warm compresses. I saw something about using rice in a bowl, microwaved about a minute to warm up. That works great and I do that with small beans ( I keep them in a bag and reuse them as needed.

I figure if I keep going, at some point I won't be able to knit or do the things I love anymore, so I pace myself.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

ukraftykid said:


> When my children were at school and I knitted their school uniform jumpers, plus those of my friends children, I developed carpal tunnel in both my wrists, I was aslo doing crochet and typing at the same time. I had them both operated on at different times and, touch wood, have not had it again.
> I had to knit all night on Sunday to finish a pullover for my great-grandson who was going on holiday on Monday. As I had just finished another one for his brother it was a marathon knit. I have ended up with a very sore arthritic right shoulder and a swollen left thumb. I am having a days rest and then start again as I have to finish a 2nd size aran cardigan for Friday. I am English and am a Thrower. Please can someone explain to me what picking is and how you do it. I am sure just using the needles would help my shoulder.


Picking is also called continental style. Check it out on youtube. It's much easier on the hands and arms. Also check out using circular needles.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

MarySandra said:


> I'm a knitter and a potter so I really over work my wrists and got Carpal Tunnel. I've done two things to keep me going first, I switched to circular needles for everything and that put my hands at a different angle when I knitted and second, I go to the chiropractor once a month and that works for me


Me too for the potter!!!! How cool is that and I do the same thing, except my lovely chiropractor has a wellness program, so I go when needed! And there are times, when he cracks and pulls and do my hands feel wonderful after that! Also deep massages. Happy potting and knitting!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I used to have the habit of sticking my sewing needles into the arm of upolstered chairs. When I was abt 16 I was sewing up a pair of jeans, and went to see if the repair was too badly visible. When I came back I sort of flopped down (as teens will do) and that needle went into my arm eye first for about an inch. I couldn't even yell because we had had it drilled into us, Grandma has a bad heart, DO NOT STARTLE OR SCARE HER!! All I could do is bite my lip and pull it out.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

now, I have to admit to several years ago, sewing through my finger...it hurt like crazy! my grandmother got a crochet hook in her hand and they had to work it out....it took quite a while from what I have heard...so we should be careful about those little bitty ones...I have been using a 14 for my beaded shawl..I do respect that little thing!



pattys76 said:


> Very interesting. How in the world she did that? But then I am still trying to figure out how my sister got the sewing machine needle in her finger. Crazy.


I bet know how your sister did this. Mine did the same thing on my Mom's treadle machine when she was learning to sew in the mid 60s. The presser foot was loose enough that her finger went under it and she sewed right across her finger before she could stop.[/quote]


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, about the magnetic bracelets, don't they mess your computers up? I thought we wern't supposed to get magnets anywhere NEAR a computer for fear of degausing it (erasing the hard drive).


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I was on this site this morning and didn't leave a reply. I was having a pity party. I decided a few minutes ago that maybe it would help me if I admitted to the pity party and let you all know about it. Misery loves company I think. I had a ganglin (sp) cyst on the top inside of my right wrist-hand. I had it removed two weeks ago. Had a regular surgery on it and a huge bandage which came off about a week ago and the stitches were removed. I now am wearing a wrist brace and I have very limited use of my hand. It still is hurting me. The doctor said the cyst went pretty deep into my hand and she had to do some extra work. I am not the most patient person and just want to get on with it. I read the comments here and realize I am just being a big baby, I don't have that much to complain about. I can knit for short periods at a time. I just have to keep my wrist straight and the wrist brace does that. I have caught myself in tears a few times today because I feel like my house is such a mess and it definitely does need attention that I cannot do right now. I do have arthritis in my wrist and wonder if knitting has contributed to some of this plus the cyst. Like many of you, I am addicted to knitting and won't quit. Just wanted you to know. Thought if I shared I'd feel better. Another thing, many years ago when I was quite young I was sitting in a soft living room chair knitting. I also had a small crochet hook on my lap probably for picking up stitches if I dropped any. I went to get up and the hook end went through my clothes and into my pubic area. It was a holiday, maybe Thansgiving, and I ended up having to go to the emergency room to get that thing taken out. Horrors of horrors, it is true.


Wow, I can't imagine explaining that in the emergency room!!! Sorry you are having a hard time. Sending you a virtual hug right now!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Susan, Thank You for your kind reply. Yes, the crochet hook incident was really embarassing for me, but as I can remember, I think the doctor thought it was quite amusing. It was a "he" way back then. Wouldn't have been so bad with a woman doctor. As far as the cyst goes, it has just gone on for so long. I have had three cortisone shots for the pain before the surgery which lasted for maybe 3 months each. I even had it drained a couple of times. I had my husband hit it with a book which just made my hand more painful and didn't break it. This has gone on for about 3 years and it has been painful. I am glad it is gone, I just hope it does not come back which I guess it can.


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

I, too, lift heavy boxes all day at work. I pack boxes to stock stores. I also knit, crochet, cook, clean, quilt, take care of animals, grandkids, house, etc. etc. etc. An injury is an injury, regardless of how it is acquired! Pain is pain! I have carpal tunnel, nerve damage, etc. in both wrists! When it gets to where my hands are constantly falling asleep, I go to the chiropractor. I don't miss work that way, and it works! No surgery, no off time from anything! I feel for anyone's pain! We need to try to be kind to one another!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

There have been alot of injuries, (mine included), discussed here. If you want to see more you could check search ... thumbs, trigger fingers, carpal, ect.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

switch to crochet, and use the digger method u don't move your hands same way and try some anti-infamatories, i have tenoits all over my body and it doesn't go away, but the meds help


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Your not alone...i developed arthritis in my rght hand and had a joint replacement done......hahaha


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> I have pain in my left shoulder and couldn't lift my arm up. Fnally I realized it was from knittig. I made myself a "sling" to make me keep my arm straight. I guess I threw my are up for some stupid reason. i don't do it any more but then my right hand has arthur itis (my X's name is Arthur lol) I use my fingerless gloves and before I put them on, I rub a heat linament on my hands and fingers. At this moment, nothing hurts when I knit........keeping my supplies close by. Horrers if I had to quit knitting!!


i,m with you i do this also


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I guess I am used to having pain as I have Fibromyalgia. I can't take asprine, but Tylenal works OK. I have cyst on both hands, but they don't give me any trouble. It is the tendenitis that gies me the problems and pain. I just keep knitting and crocheting. Now if my back goes out that is a different story. Takes weeks to get over it and heavy drugs. Viv


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I had the tendonitis too...very painful...the joint replacement in my wrist has helped so much!
Tylenol arthritis helps too.


----------



## JeanneCC (Jun 29, 2011)

I know the feeling? I am going to PT 2x's a week for R upper arm tendonitis. It has affected my rotor cuff. I am crying in pain when they work deep in my muscles/tendon. The exercises are killing me but the result when done is better. I have been going for 1 1/2 months so far.... The PT said, it's from crochetiing....


----------



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

A couple of years ago the doctor told me my tennis elbow would lead to carpal tunnel if I did not change how I did my typing and kitting. His recommendation was that because he treated his stubborn knitting and crocheting addict that abstinence was not the answer. He told me to have at least two or three projects going and alternate them with my typing but limit each activity to a half hour or so. The change in size of needle, yarn weight, and method would be complimented by the typing. I have done this ever since and had no problems. I did meet his mom at a craft show in May and I thanked her for teaching her son that crafters have a need that needs to stitched and she just laughed. She said he told her to quit totally when her elbow started hurting and when he had to listen to her cry because she could not knit or crochet he decided that he needed to find a better remedy!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just a quick story. Went to ER because I woke up and my hand was numb. and didn't get better thru the day. Dr diagnosed me with a pinched Medial nerve. I forgot to mention I am a new knitter and have been knitting up a storm. Too embarrassed to follow up with regular doc. Kept splint on for a week nd didn't knit at all. Numbness and pain mysteriously disappeared!


----------



## mkayknits (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm pretty new to KP and this is my first forum post. I got terrible tendonitis a couple of years ago from mousing on my computer. It took multiple visits to an amazing massage therapist to get it fixed. When I started knitting it acted up again. I did some stretches recommended by the massage therapist and applied ice and got rid of it by myself. I do them regularly now to prevent a recurrence.

I wanted to share the stretches in case they could help anyone else. They take about 10 seconds to do:

* Stretch your arm out straight in front of you, hand flexed with fingers pointed up and palm facing away from you.
* With your other hand, quickly pull each finger toward you, one at a time.
* Quickly pull all four fingers toward you, together.
* Pull your thumb toward you, pointing up.
* Pull your thumb toward you, pointing to the side.
* Flex your hand down, with fingers pointing toward floor, and palm facing you.
* Pull your thumb toward you, pointing down.
* Pull all four fingers toward you, together, by pushing against the to of your hand.
* Repeat on the other hand.

Ice anywhere that hurts as much as you can.

I hope this helps some of you.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> There is an injury called Cubital Tunnel Syndrome as opposed to Carpal Tunnel. Cubital Tunnel is caused from tendons in the elbow, where Carpal Tunnel is from the wrist. In Cubital Tunnel the little and sometimes the ring finger are numb, Carpal Tunnel involves the whole hand. The surgery for Carpal Tunnel will not help Cubital Tunnel.


It's so weird you posted this today because my little finger on my right hand started turning numb today, with a tingle when I press on it. I couldn't think why, I was just sitting in Hardee's talking with a friend, but had been knitting last night, as every evening. So what's a person supposed to do for this? Anything?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

One way to prevent injury while typing is to never have your hands higher than your elbows. So check your position to your keyboard.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Judy M said:


> One way to prevent injury while typing is to never have your hands higher than your elbows. So check your position to your keyboard.


Uh-Oh!


----------



## foxteresa77 (Aug 28, 2011)

I actually already have carpel tunnel from the way I sleep at night. And it depends on if I'm using circular needles or straight it seems I use straight it bothers it. I do not like to wear my brace while knitting it gets caught in the velcro.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Guilty also. Ihave had surgery on both hands for corpal tunnel. Now my right wrist can be very painful. I use the wrist brace to help. When I wear the brace on my wrist it helps.I am a continental knitter so that helps some.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

yes. some discomfort in my right fingers, wrist, elbow and shoulder, so I stop long enough to flip through knitting mags and books with my left hand. Thanks for the suggestions on changing techniques. I love this site and having knitting "friends" to exchange ideas with. I have had 3 brain surgeries - 2 for tumors and 1 for a staff infection that was eating holes in my front skull. After my first surgery I thought of all my recuperation time and how much knitting I could get done. Not a stitch, then maybe a few,,,gradually more and more and I am not stopping! My neurosurgeon said to keep going - good for my brain or what is left. Now I can read the patterns and knit the sweater....lace shawl is next in line!
What is a little pain when I can embrace a world of persons who love to create. thanks for the tips!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

LOL you have to hear my story, medical said I was NOT old enought to have corporal tunnel after 30yrs on the job, at 50---I only had overuse syndrome---and that I should quit knitting. Now on the flipside---if you are 20 something and have only worked 2 yrs on the job --YOU may have corporal tunnel syndrom. OMG I could not believe any medical dept woul even say this. But they did. Union could not do anything for me to fight this either, as I am a keen knitter.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

My doctor told me that I have tendonitis in my right arm...I knit and throw the yarn! I have tried taking it easy but there is no way I cannot knit! Other than not knitting, or surgery, has anyone else done anything else? I think I'm going to look up exercises for tendonitis on the net. If I find anything, I will get back to all of you.

Momma Osa


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think one of the most interesting injuries I ever heard of came from my mother and a neighbor lady that I called Grandma Tribbet.
(This lady upon seeing my wedding dress told Mom my dress needed more lace, she went home and crocheted 1 and a half yards of lace for my dress. Several years before she had crocheted lace for the sleeves and collar of another dress my Mother had made for me. I wanted blue velvet for my wedding dress (always liked the song, Blue Velvet  by Bobby Vinton.) and wanted to use the beautiful lace she had made earlier.)
Years later, to make a long story short she calmly called my Mother to come over to her home. Upon Mom arriving she was shown a crochet hook sticking through her dress, slip, girdle and underwear. Mom tried to remove it but could not, so she loaded Mrs. Tribbet in the car and took her to the doctors office. The doctor in his amazement made some remark about having removed all sorts of things from peoples butts, but never a crochet hook. It seems she had left her crochet in her favorite chair only to go back later and plop her butt in the chair sending the hook deep in her dairy air.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Jeannie 2954,

Your story made me laugh. I thought my arm hurt...I better watch where I leave my knitting needles!!!


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I can't have PT because it causes my fibromyalgia to act up. I exersize for an hour a day on a gazella machine and also with oxgyen and that helps me a lot.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I use a cream that I used to buy at my ciropractor, but now by direct off the net. It is called Sore No More. When I bought it from my doctor it was called Sombra. It really works. I usually use it in the morning and before going to bed. Viv


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

dawn4knit said:


> I wondered if learning continental might help. I just haven't had patience to slow down and teach myself.


I find that continental knitting has helped me endure longer bouts of knitting versus throwing method. You should take the time to try knitting continental. You'll find eventually that it's faster than the other way. Good luck and hope to read that you finally tried it!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

foxteresa77 said:


> I actually already have carpel tunnel from the way I sleep at night. And it depends on if I'm using circular needles or straight it seems I use straight it bothers it. I do not like to wear my brace while knitting it gets caught in the velcro.


Maybe if you put a lightweight cotton glove over the brace? You might need to cut the fingertips off so you can still have the manual dexterity of bare fingertips.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

My doctor told me th put a stiff sponge in my palm of sore hand and then squeeze it at a slow pace. I'm to do that whenever I am sitting watching tv or whatever. Also streaching fingers out straight with my other hand. Do these gently whenever I think about it. Seems to help.
I now knit with my arm tight against my side sometimes holding needle in between arm and side to keep from using the left arm and hand so much. I let the other hand do most of the work. Hope it doesn't cause trouble in good arm.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have noticed when I knit for long periods of time my hands start to ache. So I taught myself continental (I first learned English throwing) from books and you tube. It really helps to be able to switch from one method to another. Then when my hands get tired of that I have a blanket I'm crocheting for my son that I have been putting off. I can always pick that up and work on it for a while.


----------



## dietguru (May 11, 2011)

I also did this. I found that using circular needles made the difference. Since I now only use circulars the problem never returned.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Amen Dawn. Sounds like somebody wandered into the wrong room. This is a happy place. Now let me tell you what I do when I feel pain on the way from knitting. It always starts in my right shoulder and I am left handed so go figure. I have learned to stop knitting and start crocheting for a while. If something hurts doing that ? I switch to loom knitting. I love my little round looms. They are very good for people with arthritis and I can usually use them indefinitely. They have a short learning curve but after that you can make anything with them that you can make with straight or circular needles. I love traditional knitting but can't always do it so it's nice to have an alternative


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Momma Osa said:


> My doctor told me that I have tendonitis in my right arm...I knit and throw the yarn! I have tried taking it easy but there is no way I cannot knit! Other than not knitting, or surgery, has anyone else done anything else? I think I'm going to look up exercises for tendonitis on the net. If I find anything, I will get back to all of you.
> 
> Momma Osa


Stretches like MKayKnits listed a couple of pages back, icing or warm heat, rest, change the way you knit - try continental, try circular needles - hands are held slightly differently and less weight on the hands. Shorten knitting sessions and get up and stretch in between, change the type of yarn you use.

My tendonitis acts up if I knit much with cotton yarn like Sugar and Cream. No problems with acrylic or wool.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

In was trying to finish a scarf for a Christmas gift 2 years ago - knitting about 3 hours straight. Ever since then, my left muscle (tendon) on my left hand/palm under the thumb area gets stiff and painful. I rested it from knitting a few months, but it still acts up if I knit too much. However, it used to be swollen - and at least it is not swollen now

I used to ride jumpers - you?


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What's a "thrower"?


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Really! "Why so serious!" People can get all kinds of injuries, and if it limits your enjoyment of what you love, such as knitting - whether for pleasure or a profession, it is disheartening to that person - just as if you get hurt on a manual labor job. I agree - lighten up!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A "thrower" is a knitter that does the English style of knitting. The knitter throws their yarn usually with the right hand.

Is anybody taking vitamins for their tendonitis problems? one time I asked the doctor instead of taking the pain relievers if there was another route I could take. Pain relievers are so hard on the liver. He told me to take vitamins B6,E(400IU) & C. It seems to help the tendonitis but I still get flare ups from the arth.It takes about a month before you will notice the difference with the vitamins but I did notice the difference.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

grandmann said:


> A "thrower" is a knitter that does the English style of knitting. The knitter throws their yarn usually with the right hand.
> 
> Is anybody taking vitamins for their tendonitis problems? one time I asked the doctor instead of taking the pain relievers if there was another route I could take. Pain relievers are so hard on the liver. He told me to take vitamins B6,E(400IU) & C. It seems to help the tendonitis but I still get flare ups from the arth.It takes about a month before you will notice the difference with the vitamins but I did notice the difference.


I use a combination of glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM for the arthritis. I recently added hyaluronic acid (spelling?) and that has begun to help a great deal.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I used to use all that stuff, but it never helped.


----------



## dannp (May 19, 2011)

I retired from nursing where there was no weight limit and in acute psych we sometimes had to take patients to the floor. I never had an injury from a patient but had carpal tunnel sugery from crochet. Go figure! Dor


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

'm pretty new to KP and this is my first forum post. I got terrible tendonitis a couple of years ago from mousing on my computer. It took multiple visits to an amazing massage therapist to get it fixed. When I started knitting it acted up again. I did some stretches recommended by the massage therapist and applied ice and got rid of it by myself. I do them regularly now to prevent a recurrence.

I wanted to share the stretches in case they could help anyone else. They take about 10 seconds to do:

* Stretch your arm out straight in front of you, hand flexed with fingers pointed up and palm facing away from you.
* With your other hand, quickly pull each finger toward you, one at a time.
* Quickly pull all four fingers toward you, together.
* Pull your thumb toward you, pointing up.
* Pull your thumb toward you, pointing to the side.
* Flex your hand down, with fingers pointing toward floor, and palm facing you.
* Pull your thumb toward you, pointing down.
* Pull all four fingers toward you, together, by pushing against the to of your hand.
* Repeat on the other hand.

Ice anywhere that hurts as much as you can.

I hope this helps some of you.

From a knitter on the previous page.


----------



## koalatytyme (Jul 3, 2011)

I had both carpal tunnel surgeries in 1990 and still get pains in my arms & hands. I have to quit for a couple of days sometimes, and yet the pains are back in minutes. Being a former cashier as well as sewing in a factory, my hands & arms really get very sore! I have the perscription of Voltaren Gel, which helps with a lot of the pains, but mostly depend on the Bed Buddies for the moist heat to help me sleep at night. Ace bandages help a bit too to relieve the pressure. Now I'm even getting bothered in my right hand & arm by beading jewelry. Everytime I find something I like, it finds a way of affecting me! Darn it!
Koalatytyme


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL. I have had 2 surgeries on my right elbow - from knitting, tatting, quilting and typing for hours at a time. Now I mostly only tat, knit and type. Hand quilting was the hardest on my arm. 
But my real injuries have come from stabbing myself with tiny knitting needles, pointed tatting shuttles and having a small crochet hook imbed itself through my sock into my big toe! My friends tease me about my _____ injuries (cooking, towel, pudding...) all the time. My life sometimes resembles an I Love Lucy episode. I had an identical bread making experience!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

My left arm from shoulder to hand has ached for almost a month. My husband actually suggested I rest up from my knitting! I'm a thrower, and I refuse to admit it's from knitting. So I'm still knitting. But I have a stack of patterns from KP that I HAVE TO KNIT!


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I am a thrower as well, Please will someone explain what a picker is and how to do it. Someone on here said it is easier on the shoulder and wrist.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

go to google or youtube and search "continental knitting" that way you'll see it in action.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

You can get squishy anti-stress balls to squeeze in your hand which strengthens and stretches the muscles/tendons. I was given a plastic clay, like Silly Putty but not as sticky, that I keep in a Tupperware container. I can squeeze it and knead it. It works great.
I had to have cubital tunnel surgery (elbow instead of wrist) twice, the second time because of scar tissue they actually moved the nerve! I'm having some problems again, but they said a third surgery wouldn't help, so I alternate typing, tatting, and knitting, take a break if it bothers me, take Aleve or Advil once in awhile, use heat and ice on it if it's really bad. I can tell when it's irritated because my pinkie finger starts burning and tingling. Sometimes I change the way I knit. 
I knit continental, picking the yarn through the loops, but I can vary it by holding my right hand pretty still and moving my left hand more. I don't think I'll ever stop knitting! No matter what, I think I'll find a way to do it somehow.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

koalatytyme said:


> I had both carpal tunnel surgeries in 1990 and still get pains in my arms & hands. I have to quit for a couple of days sometimes, and yet the pains are back in minutes. Being a former cashier as well as sewing in a factory, my hands & arms really get very sore! I have the perscription of Voltaren Gel, which helps with a lot of the pains, but mostly depend on the Bed Buddies for the moist heat to help me sleep at night. Ace bandages help a bit too to relieve the pressure. Now I'm even getting bothered in my right hand & arm by beading jewelry. Everytime I find something I like, it finds a way of affecting me! Darn it!
> Koalatytyme


Try to get to physical therapy - with a therapist who understands crafting - and learn the stretches which can help your conditions....then regularly do them - even if you are doing one of the crafts you love that day. keep the tendons stretched and the muscles loose.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

soneka said:


> My left arm from shoulder to hand has ached for almost a month. My husband actually suggested I rest up from my knitting! I'm a thrower, and I refuse to admit it's from knitting. So I'm still knitting. But I have a stack of patterns from KP that I HAVE TO KNIT!


This actually sounds like the bursitis attacks that my Mom gets. We finally got her to PT and she learned range of motion exercises so she can keep her shoulder mobile. Funny how something in the shoulder or back can effect the entire arm.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

jltrask said:


> You can get squishy anti-stress balls to squeeze in your hand which strengthens and stretches the muscles/tendons. I was given a plastic clay, like Silly Putty but not as sticky, that I keep in a Tupperware container. I can squeeze it and knead it. It works great.
> I had to have cubital tunnel surgery (elbow instead of wrist) twice, the second time because of scar tissue they actually moved the nerve! I'm having some problems again, but they said a third surgery wouldn't help, so I alternate typing, tatting, and knitting, take a break if it bothers me, take Aleve or Advil once in awhile, use heat and ice on it if it's really bad. I can tell when it's irritated because my pinkie finger starts burning and tingling. Sometimes I change the way I knit.
> I knit continental, picking the yarn through the loops, but I can vary it by holding my right hand pretty still and moving my left hand more. I don't think I'll ever stop knitting! No matter what, I think I'll find a way to do it somehow.


If the right hand is the main problem - look up Portuguese knitting - almost no movement at all of right hand - it did the trick for me.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks. I watched a video. I'll have to give it a try - but I'm not sure if my left hand is coordinated enough. We'll see.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Laurie, I just tried those stretches and my arm feels better immediately. I will keep doing this. THANKS!


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

jltrask said:


> Thanks. I watched a video. I'll have to give it a try - but I'm not sure if my left hand is coordinated enough. We'll see.


I thought that too - about the left hand - what I did was take a break from projects and gave myself two weeks - I started on a simple diagonal all knit baby blanket - and after two weeks on the simple (minimal focus needed pattern) I had the new method worked out and the baby blanket turned into a double bed spread.

Good luck with the change.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Laurie, I just tried those stretches and my arm feels better immediately. I will keep doing this. THANKS!


That is great - the stretches work for some but not everyone.
I, who now have two titanium elbows - and the arthritis that goes with implants - got relief.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay. So far, I've only watched a few videos and read about Portuguese knitting. I'm going to try it tonight with a safety pin and paperclip for a knitting pin. I'll let you know how it goes. I'm not sure if I can knit in a style I have trouble spelling! Just like knitting, it'll take practice!


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

jltrask said:


> Okay. So far, I've only watched a few videos and read about Portuguese knitting. I'm going to try it tonight with a safety pin and paperclip for a knitting pin. I'll let you know how it goes. I'm not sure if I can knit in a style I have trouble spelling! Just like knitting, it'll take practice!


You have a sense of wit too. luv it


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

But you can use yarns called quivuit (?) and Koigu (?), so you can probably do the thing from Portugal, too!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Well - I had limited success last night with the Portuguese style of knitting, but I'm going to keep trying. I took it to bed with me and fell asleep trying it. I actually could do it, but it was really, really loose and the two strands of yarn (from my right hand to the pin and from the pin to my left hand) were a little too close together. I'm going to have to try it again tonight or tomorrow - check on line to see some more hints. I didn't have the video in front of me while I was doing it. That might have helped.


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

trace:
I laughed when I saw your post. I also sat on a knitting needle. Not a good memory..LOL


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I had a giggle about the crochet hook. I can remember around about 5-6 years ago embroiderying and having a fine pair of scissors which I accidently ending up sitting on. Leave the rest to your imagination. Wasnt very nice.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I had to have right wrist Carpal Tunnel surgery a few years ago. That learnt me! I use my hands much more sensibly than I used to. 
I used to pick [knit continental]. I switched to throwing and use the "Norwegian" knitting with the yarn around the back of my neck. It keeps my gauge right and is not half as hard on my hands. If my left starts to get numb, I stop and soak in warm water and use the "old lady liniment". Usually I heed the warning and stop for the day when the left hand acts up. Eventually, I will have to have surgery on it; but for now, petting it seems to be enough.
I don't knit on days when I have been typing all day, either!


----------

